
Looking for contributors: Fancy i3status replacement in Rust - xyunknown
https://github.com/XYunknown/i3status-rust
======
xyunknown
This is a little sideproject I've been working on. If you love i3, you'll love
this project. Minimalistic in system resource usage, yet packed with features
to get so much more out of your i3bar. Because this is only something I can
work on in my spare time, I haven't finished many modules yet (like CPU usage,
battery, device mounts etc etc.). I only got around to get the framework
working properly so far. This is why I'm looking for contributors to get this
thing everyday-ready. It is going to add a nice look, buttons and dynamic
blocks to your i3bar, al the while using less system resources than i3status
by saving block updates through push-updates, caching and individual block
update intervals. Let me know what you think, it's my first public Rust
project.

